# wrecked my sentra



## Akshon_muZik (Mar 27, 2005)

i wrecked my sentra tonight down a really dark road. i was cut off and the i swerved and dropped down a deep curve i guess on and there was a loud thud and the car was kinda airborne i thought i jumped off something or ran over something really big but it couldnt figure out what it was but it ripped the front wheel into the fender and the passenger door doesnt open now. and it ripped the fron half of the side skirt off. and a huge chunk of the wheel which popped the tire. this is the damage.








this is the other side that wasnt hit.








this is the damage could this be fixed or is the car gone


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Better pics of the side in the daytime, you're gonna need some new suspension and steering parts, but if there's any frame damage people usually say it's not worth it to try to repair, they say it won't drive the same again.



Edit: Wait, is that an SE-L? Cause... um.. you should definitely heavily consider fixing that. :thumbup:


----------



## Akshon_muZik (Mar 27, 2005)

yeah 99 se-l thats why i cant lose her. i love that car. i couldnt really tell if it were frame damage or all suspension it was to dark the camera just happen to be there so i could see the damage


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Akshon_muZik said:


> yeah 99 se-l thats why i cant lose her. i love that car. i couldnt really tell if it were frame damage or all suspension it was to dark the camera just happen to be there so i could see the damage


There probably is some minor frame damage. I've wrecked my 97 sentra into a ditch in the snow and had minor frame damage but I took it to a shop and it was easily fixed. Actually now that I think of it I've also slid off the road on wet roads once(about 3 years ago on crappy tires) and hit a curb at about 35-40 mph and that minorly bent the frame but once again it was fixed and the car didn't seem any different afterwards. Like what was said before, it's an SEL, fix it cuz those are very rare and unlike the base model sentras it is more than worth it to repair it.

Mitch


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Looks like the shock is at a wierd angle, I hope the shock tower isnt fubared.


----------



## Akshon_muZik (Mar 27, 2005)

Honest Bob said:


> Looks like the shock is at a wierd angle, I hope the shock tower isnt fubared.


i hope it not f'd up either


----------



## JMICHARM (May 18, 2005)

I hate it when things like this happen. 

I just wrecked my 05 Sentra 1.8S Special Edition last week... I know how you feel.

Even if the frame is damaged and they try to talk you into totalling it, you can always try to talk them out of it! Good luck


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i ran my 91 coupe into a curb and then the wheel caught a telephone pole (the weheel was cut) and i got away with just an LCA and axle. but then again i was going less than 10 mph


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Two things I once slid my b11 into the curb in a freak ebrake accident and only had to replace the control arms and hubs. As for the frame just find a good body shop with a frame rack it will run you like 50 an hour give or take and they should be able to make it good as new good luck. Also stay away from a totaled title will haunt you if you ever try and sell the car


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

i worked briefly at a body shop. the bumper and fender is about $800-1000 (about $600 just for the fender and paint on the fender). the wheel is another $200 plus the tire. add another $2000 to fix your suspension including parts and labor. assuming no frame damage, its around $3000, give or take about $400

this is with standard $50/hr labor


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

am3rican said:


> i worked briefly at a body shop. the bumper and fender is about $800-1000 (about $600 just for the fender and paint on the fender). the wheel is another $200 plus the tire. add another $2000 to fix your suspension including parts and labor. assuming no frame damage, its around $3000, give or take about $400
> 
> this is with standard $50/hr labor


um, if the body shop had any common sense theyd just replace the fender. no body shop is gonna waste their time repairing that when fenders are dirt cheap to buy new. and that fender looks slightly beyond repaiable. ive seen body shops replace fenders that where in better shape than that.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

RBI*04 said:


> um, if the body shop had any common sense theyd just replace the fender. no body shop is gonna waste their time repairing that when fenders are dirt cheap to buy new. and that fender looks slightly beyond repaiable. ive seen body shops replace fenders that where in better shape than that.


you do understand that a fender costs $300...and you have to paint it. hence the price quote


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

300 for a fender??? i got one from the net for like 75 bucks + shipping. i hope you mean with the paint.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

am3rican said:


> you do understand that a fender costs $300...and you have to paint it. hence the price quote


ahahahh im so sure.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Marius said:


> 300 for a fender??? i got one from the net for like 75 bucks + shipping. i hope you mean with the paint.


if he goes to a body shop, they will charge him list price, which is probably $200-300.


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

i guess your right. body shop owners have to make money too


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i dont understand.............why would you take it to a body shop and have them order all the parts you need? and charge you an ass load?

get online/junk yard. any b14 will do. get a fender, wheel will be hard to find unless you want a normal se-r wheel......you could always repaint the other 3. get the suspension bits you need.
http://www.sr20forum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=62
www.carpartswholesale.com

there is no reason the body shop should have to do all that shit. just get your own fenders, bumper, wheel, and suspension stuff. have them paint what you need, you install the suspension stuff, have a shop fix any frame damage, your set!


----------



## Akshon_muZik (Mar 27, 2005)

yeah well i couldnt fix it myself i wanted to but i just turned 18 and my parents think its better if i let insurance pay for it. and they took it to a body shop it should be back in a few weeks.


----------



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

thats gonna cost u alot of money to fix it..cuz it looks like ur frame is damaged too. but im considering selling my se-r. unless u want it as it is. because my inspection is due. im missing a sensor on the car. that is throwing a check engine light. and the header is leaking.


----------



## Akshon_muZik (Mar 27, 2005)

Se-riously2fast said:


> thats gonna cost u alot of money to fix it..cuz it looks like ur frame is damaged too. but im considering selling my se-r. unless u want it as it is. because my inspection is due. im missing a sensor on the car. that is throwing a check engine light. and the header is leaking.


so far they havent said anything about frame damage just the transverse link & shock tower but how much for the se-r


----------

